# Nexus 7 or Android OTG USB Audio issues



## Chickon1 (Feb 22, 2019)

I've been struggling pretty bad trying to find a match of USB audio and a DDC (USB to Optical Converter to JL D8 DSP). Not sure if the DDC is causing any issues. Works fine on the home theater and on ipads.

So after battling with my samsung tablet (TAB 8 A 2018) and Pixel 3, I decided to buy an old nexus 7 2013. 

I loaded Lin 14.1 and Elementalx Kernal on the Nexus and the OTG+Charge is working now. The main issue is when I turn my vehicle off, the Nexus will not resume usb audio. I have to unplug it 50 times, restart it, and other things, and it will finally start working again. It did this on the stock ROM as well, but it was worse.

If I plug in any type of usb hub, It rarely will ever play usb audio again. That's on every android device I've tried.

What roms are you guys using?

Another note:
I got a aptx HD BT receiver, sounds pretty decent with the pixel 3, but the usb audio is so much cleaner when it works.


----------



## jahseriah (Mar 30, 2015)

Try searching for tmur's rom


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

jahseriah said:


> Try searching for tmur's rom


That's what I am using, although lately my tablet has started to have issues that only seem to be resolved by unplugging it from the car and plugging it in again. I suspect though this has more to do with the tablet having spend the last 6+ years in the car than anything else.

OP - if you cannot find a copy of Timur's ROM, I have one I can send you a link to.


----------



## fackamato (Mar 18, 2013)

It's not a setting in Android? Try checking in developer settings for usb audio routing or something.


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

If you want use APTX hd audio must be sure the tablet support aptx hd, otherwise the transmission downgrade.

I used a Samsung tab S2 8" with android 8 firmware and it worked pretty well and sounded very good since it support aptx HD transmission. AptX-HD is only supported by Android devices 8 (or above) AND Qualcomm hardware. The Tab S2 have Qualcomm but not android 8, I did upgraded it with a cooked rom form Xda forum. 


Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------

